# Looking for route Calais to Saint Malo



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for a route from calais to saint malo none toll roads with overnight stops.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 319.1 miles (4 hours, 49 minutes)
09:00	0.0	Depart Calais on Rue Paul Bert (West)	54 yds	
09:00	0.1	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto Boulevard Jacquard	0.4 mi	
09:01	0.4	Turn RIGHT (West) onto Boulevard Léon Gambetta	0.6 mi	
09:02	1.0	Road name changes to Pont Gambetta [Boulevard Léon Gambetta]	76 yds	
09:02	1.0	Road name changes to Boulevard Léon Gambetta	98 yds	
09:02	1.1	Road name changes to Pont Jourdan	65 yds	
09:02	1.1	At roundabout, take the FOURTH exit onto D940 [Rocade Sud]	0.5 mi	
09:03	1.7	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Ramp	0.2 mi	A16 / Tunnel Sous la Manche / Boulogne / Calais
09:04	1.9	Merge onto A16 [E15]	20.4 mi	
09:21	22.3	*Toll road* At exit 29, stay on A16 [E402] (South-West)	43.3 mi	A16 / E402 / Amiens / Rouen / Paris
09:58	65.6	At exit 23, take Ramp [Échangeur d'Abbeville-Nord] (RIGHT) onto E402	0.6 mi	A28 / E402 / Abbeville-Centre / Le Tréport / Rouen / Le Havre
09:59	66.2	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A28 [E402]	45.7 mi	A28 / E402 / Le Tréport / Rouen / Le Havre / St Valéry S/S / Le Crotoy
10:38	112.0	*Toll road* Keep RIGHT onto Ramp [E44]	45.4 mi	A29 / E44 / Le Havre / Caen
11:17	157.4	*Tollbooth* Stay on A29 [E44] (South)	10.8 mi	
11:27	168.2	*Toll road* At exit 3, stay on A29 [E44] (South-West)	9.9 mi	A29 / Deauville-Trouville / Caen
11:35	178.1	*Toll road* Keep STRAIGHT onto Local road(s)	0.8 mi	A13 / E46 / Lisieux / Caen
11:36	178.9	*Toll road* Merge onto A13 [E46]	5.6 mi	
11:41	184.5	Stay on A13 [E46] (South)	4.8 mi	
11:45	189.3	*Toll road* At exit 29A, stay on A13 [E46] (West)	20.1 mi	A13 / Dozulé / Caen
12:02	209.5	At exit 31, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Porte de Paris]	0.3 mi	Périphérique Sud / Alençon / Rennes / Cherbourg / Mondeville / Z.I. Caen Canal
12:03	209.8	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto N513	0.3 mi	Périphérique / Alençon / Rennes / Cherbourg / Z.A. Mondeville
12:03	210.1	Keep STRAIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	
12:04	210.3	Road name changes to N513 [N814]	2.7 mi	
12:07	213.0	Road name changes to N814 [Périphérique]	5.0 mi	
12:13	218.0	Road name changes to E401 [N814]	43 yds	
12:13	218.0	At exit 9, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Porte de Bretagne]	0.1 mi	Porte de Bretagne / Vire / Saint-LÔ / Le Mt-St-Michel / Rennes / Bretteville S/Odon / Verson
12:13	218.1	Keep LEFT to stay on Ramp	0.1 mi	Bretteville S/ Odon / Verson
12:13	218.2	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto A84 [E401]	56.2 mi	N175 / Le Mt-St-Michel / Rennes / Villers-Bocage / Vire / Z.I. Verson
13:01	274.4	Road name changes to E3 [E401]	6.7 mi	
13:06	281.0	At exit 34, take Ramp (RIGHT) onto E401 [D975]	28.5 mi	St Brieuc / St Malo / Le Mont-St Michel / Pontorson
13:34	309.5	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto D137	6.6 mi	N137 / St Malo / Dinard / Châteauneuf d'I. et V. / Barrage de la Rance
13:41	316.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N137 [Rue du Général Patton]	0.9 mi	
13:43	317.0	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N137 [Rue de la Marne]	0.8 mi	
13:45	317.8	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto D126 [Rue des Grèves de Chasles]	0.4 mi	
13:46	318.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D126 [Quai de Trichet]	0.3 mi	
13:46	318.4	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D126 [Chaussée Éric Tabarly]	0.3 mi	
13:47	318.7	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto D126 [Quai Saint-Louis]	0.2 mi	
13:48	318.9	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto D126 [Quai Saint-Vincent]	174 yds	
13:48	319.0	Keep RIGHT onto Ramp	65 yds	
13:48	319.1	Turn LEFT (West) onto D1 [Esplanade Saint-Vincent]	54 yds	
13:48	319.1	Road name changes to Porte Saint-Vincent	32 yds	
13:49	319.1	Arrive St-Malo

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 319.1 miles
*Although not exactly as you asked but you can easily keep off the toll roads.
Overnight camping in abundance.*

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at - www.viamichelin.co.uk - and click on the 'Economical' choice.
Calais to St Malo - 318 miles and no tolls.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And here without toll roads

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 320.9 miles (6 hours, 10 minutes)
09:00	0.0	Depart Calais on Rue Paul Bert (West)	54 yds	
09:00	0.1	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto Boulevard Jacquard	0.4 mi	
09:01	0.4	Turn RIGHT (West) onto Boulevard Léon Gambetta	0.6 mi	
09:02	1.0	Road name changes to Pont Gambetta [Boulevard Léon Gambetta]	76 yds	
09:02	1.0	Road name changes to Boulevard Léon Gambetta	98 yds	
09:02	1.1	Road name changes to Pont Jourdan	65 yds	
09:02	1.1	At roundabout, take the FOURTH exit onto D940 [Rocade Sud]	0.5 mi	
09:03	1.7	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Ramp	0.2 mi	A16 / Tunnel Sous la Manche / Boulogne / Calais
09:04	1.9	Merge onto A16 [E15]	18.9 mi	
09:20	20.7	At exit 31, keep RIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	St Omer / Desvres / St Martin-Boulogne / Centre Hospitalier / C. Cal de l'Inquétrie
09:20	20.9	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N42	0.2 mi	
09:21	21.1	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto Rue de la Caucherie	0.5 mi	
09:22	21.7	Turn LEFT (East) onto D341 [Route de Desvres]	1.4 mi	
09:24	23.1	Turn RIGHT (South-West) onto D234	43 yds	
09:25	23.1	Bear LEFT (South) onto D240 [Rue de la Bouverie]	1.6 mi	
09:27	24.7	Bear LEFT (South) onto D240	1.7 mi	
09:30	26.4	Turn LEFT (East) onto D240 [Rue du Village]	0.1 mi	
09:30	26.5	Turn RIGHT (South-East) onto D240 [Rue du Château]	0.1 mi	
09:31	26.7	Bear RIGHT (South-West) onto D240, then immediately turn LEFT (East) onto D901 [Route de Paris À Calais]	14.9 mi	
09:53	41.6	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D901	4.6 mi	
10:00	46.2	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D901 [Route Nationale]	5.5 mi	
10:09	51.8	Road name changes to D1001 [Route Nationale]	6.8 mi	
10:18	58.5	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D1001	9.6 mi	
10:33	68.2	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto A28	60.6 mi	
11:24	128.8	Road name changes to E402 [D6028]	5.6 mi	
11:31	134.5	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto D18 E [Avenue du Grand Cours]	4.9 mi	D18 E / E46 / E402 / A13 / Elbeuf / Le Mans
11:38	139.3	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D18 E	2.7 mi	
11:40	142.0	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A13 [E5]	6.0 mi	A13 / E46 / E402 / Le Havre / Caen
11:45	148.0	At exit 24, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Échangeur de Maison Brûlée]	0.2 mi	Caen / Alençon / Bourgtheroulde / Pont Audemer
11:46	148.2	Road name changes to E402 [D438]	0.5 mi	
11:47	148.7	Keep STRAIGHT onto N175 [Route Nationale]	21 yds	
11:47	148.7	Road name changes to D675 [Route Nationale]	4.9 mi	
11:55	153.6	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675	15.0 mi	
12:20	168.6	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675 [Rue du Président Georges Pompidou]	131 yds	
12:21	168.7	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675	0.4 mi	
12:22	169.1	Turn LEFT (West) onto D675 [Quai de la Ruelle]	6.0 mi	
12:32	175.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675 [Route de Beuzeville]	1.2 mi	
12:34	176.3	At roundabout, take the FIRST exit onto D675	9.3 mi	
12:48	185.6	Take Ramp (LEFT) onto A132	0.2 mi	A13 / Caen / Rouen / Paris / Lisieux
12:48	185.9	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A13 [E46]	5.1 mi	A13 / Dozulé / Caen
12:53	191.0	At exit 29A, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Échangeur La Maie Tondue]	0.1 mi	La Maie Tondue / Villers S/Mer / St-Pierre S/Dives / Falaise
12:53	191.1	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto D675	14.9 mi	
13:15	206.0	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675 [Route de Caen]	0.6 mi	
13:16	206.7	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675	3.0 mi	
13:21	209.7	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto D675 [Route de Rouen]	1.5 mi	
13:23	211.2	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto N513	0.4 mi	
13:24	211.6	Keep STRAIGHT onto Ramp	0.2 mi	
13:25	211.8	Road name changes to N513 [N814]	2.7 mi	
13:28	214.5	Road name changes to N814 [Périphérique]	5.0 mi	
13:34	219.5	Road name changes to E401 [N814]	43 yds	
13:34	219.5	At exit 9, keep RIGHT onto Ramp [Porte de Bretagne]	0.1 mi	Porte de Bretagne / Vire / Saint-LÔ / Le Mt-St-Michel / Rennes / Bretteville S/Odon / Verson
13:34	219.6	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto A84 [E401]	56.2 mi	Villers-Bocage / Vire
14:22	275.8	Road name changes to E3 [E401]	6.7 mi	
14:28	282.5	At exit 34, take Ramp (RIGHT) onto E401 [D975]	28.5 mi	St Brieuc / St Malo / Le Mont-St Michel / Pontorson
14:55	310.9	Take Ramp (RIGHT) onto D137	6.6 mi	N137 / St Malo / Dinard / Châteauneuf d'I. et V. / Barrage de la Rance
15:02	317.6	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N137 [Rue du Général Patton]	0.9 mi	
15:04	318.5	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N137 [Rue de la Marne]	0.8 mi	
15:06	319.2	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto N137 [Boulevard des Talards]	0.5 mi	
15:07	319.7	At roundabout, take the THIRD exit onto N137 [Boulevard de la République]	0.5 mi	
15:08	320.3	Turn LEFT (West) onto N137 [Chaussée du Sillon]	0.5 mi	
15:10	320.8	Road name changes to D126 [Quai Saint-Vincent]	10 yds	
15:10	320.8	Keep RIGHT onto Ramp	76 yds	
15:10	320.8	Turn RIGHT (West) onto D1 [Esplanade Saint-Vincent]	32 yds	
15:10	320.9	Road name changes to Porte Saint-Vincent	32 yds	
15:10	320.9	Arrive St-Malo

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 320.9 miles

Dave p


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> 319.1 miles (4 hours, 49 minutes)
> Dave p


. . . 4 hours 49minutes - what motorhome can go that speed to match that time ? 8O

. . from experience you'll be lucky to do 100 mile in 4 hours without a stop


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry vic, route taken from map point with car settings.
I did remove the info from the bottom of the page.

There are so many sources to find routes nowadays it is so easy.


Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of companies do road atlas's for France :wink:


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > 319.1 miles (4 hours, 49 minutes)
> ...


100 miles in 4 hours ? 25 miles an hour ? Slooooooow.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are in a rush then use toll roads, if not......then do your own thing......its what your motorhome is for. 

Break 'new' ground find that secret little aire feel special as you are the only one to use your own route. :wink:


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

buy a sat nav the only way to go


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed as Lucy2 says.

No toll roads and if you get lost or make a mistake it will bring you back on track again with no hassle.

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

krustyhoor said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > DTPCHEMICALS said:
> ...


Nah not slow . . even at 45/50mph you'll be lucky to do more than 35 miles - and if [like me] you enjoy just poodling along I'm happy.
-after all its not a boy racer vehicle . . or is it ??


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Slow*



krustyhoor said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > DTPCHEMICALS said:
> ...


It is reality, not slow.

Even if you spend hours on Autoroutes doing 80mph. You wil be lucky if your average speed clocks 60. As soon as you, slow to wait for other cars to move in, stop at Tolls, Service areas, slowing for bends, traffic or roadworks, etc. Your average speed starts to fall.

If you are meandering around coast roads or in-between towns on Fast N roads. Your average speed can be a lot lower than you think, in reality.

Also bear in mind, you are probably only covering 72-75 miles an hour when your speedo is showing 80.
I have just had a rolling road test on one of my cars at VOSA and the Speedo was showing 70 mph but the vehicle was only doing 58mph.

TM


----------

